# Netgear N150 DGN1000 - Can it be used for VDSL (Cable) Connection?



## srini (May 25, 2014)

Please help,
This Netgear N150 DGN1000 adsl modem, does not come with a Wan port. 
Can i disable the Modem, and use it for VDSL connection, If yes, how do i do it?
Or 
should I buy a vdsl compatible router?. 

Thank you

- - - Updated - - -

Very sorry, Could the mods, kindly move it to the networking thread, so that I would get better replies. 

Thanks a lot and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2014)

for cable connection, u will need rj45 wan port.....


----------



## srini (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION], Thanks a lot for your reply. I was told by a dealer in Mountroad richie street that,
Netgear D150 can be used as a router for cable connection as it has 4 ports, provided I dummify the modem.

Is it possible?

Thanks!


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] may know that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2014)

first of all VDSL is not cable broadband.it is an upgraded version of ADSL & as such require telephone line & availability in your area by BSNL.for a cable broadband connection just connect the incoming lan cable to one of the lan port in your netgear modem.


----------



## srini (May 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for the reply. Actually I am going for ACT broadband. They said that Netgear N150 DGN 1000 is not suitable as its a modem cum router. 
Do you mean to say that, I can use this same modem for using ACT ? Netgear customer care, responded that its not possible as it does not have a wan port. But the dealer i spoke with, has said that its possible to use the same modem, by dummyfying the modem.

Pls help

Thank You


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

of course netgear & ACT will tell you it is "not suitable" but that does not mean it will not work.as for "dummyfying the modem" there is no such thing,any modem with multiple lan ports will act as a router without doing any thing on your part.


----------



## srini (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
 Thanks a lot for your patience and time taken for the reply. So, Its enough for me to just plug the lan card and the net card (From ACT) to my 2 lan ports in the modem and the net will work?
Or should i loginto 192.168.0.0 and change any settings?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  ,
I just got the ACT connection. But Dont know how to setit up in my current modem. I inserted both the Lan cards (One connecting my pc and the modem , and the second the act broadband cable to my modem.)

But the net is not working. So the Act engineer, directly connected to my computer.

Could you please help in setting up.

Thanks a lot


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

how do you connect to net when pc is directly connected?if it is some web login page then you need to open that page after when connected to router.also run ipconfig /all in command prompt window when directly connected on pc & when connected via router & post the outputs here for comparison.


----------



## srini (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] 
I connect to net via the act login site using my user id and password - When connected directly
But when I try to use the ADSL router, I dont know to setup my configuration, to make it work for cable connection.

config info, when connected directly
PMed you on this, As it was too lenghthy and gibberish.

config info, when connected via modem router:
PM'ed you on this, As it was too lenghthy and gibberish.

Kindly help

Thanks a lot!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

in your netgear modem settings disable dhcp.the issue is that netgear is giving your pc an ip 192.168.0.x while ACT gives you an ip 103.227.x.x.unless you get a similar ip through netgear ACT connection will not work.


----------



## srini (May 27, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
After disabling DHCP, Net works, But Both net (desktop) and wifi not working at the same time 

Is there any suggestions for this?

Thank You


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2014)

i was expecting this.most cable broadband providers restrict net access to a particular MAC address to restrict sharing.every networked device(those which have a lan port) has unique MAC address.in your netgear settings look for mac spoofing/cloning feature & then set your router mac id to mac id of your device from which you login into ACT portal.once you login from that device net access will be available on all devices.MAC address is listed as physical address in ipconfig /all output(something like 12-34-56-78-AB-CD).


----------



## srini (May 28, 2014)

Dear  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
I tried spoofing, used a tool to change my MAC address of my desktop to that of my smartphone. 
After this, I connected using the website of the service provider through my desktop (Net worked fine and very fast). But when i tried to browse through my smartphone , The net was extremely slow (Slower than dialup) 

Is there any alternatives for this. 
Also, I have a wifi adapter (TP Link), Can it be used in someway?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2014)

why did you change mac address of your pc & not used netgear settings?it is available in netgear DGN1000 under basic settings according to pdf manual.doing this through router has advantages so try it first to see if it resolves your smartphone net speed issue.


----------



## srini (May 28, 2014)

Dear [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
I can see in the basic settings "Use this Computers Mac address" and 2 other settings. But how do i enter my computers Mac in smart phone. I think its not possible to change the mac address of my smartphone to my computer's mac address?

Thanks a lot for all your time and efforts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2014)

in "Use this Computers Mac address" setting enter the mac address of your pc from which you login,no need to do anything in your smartphone setting.after that every device connected to router after login will appear as login device with same mac address to ACT broadband even if it is not true in reality.


----------



## srini (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
I tried that, , But it allows only to login from one of the devices. If i login from smartphone, net gets disconnected in my desktop and viceversa.

I also checked via ipconfig/all and saw that The physical addres is my computers mac


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2014)

you are supposed to login from only 1 device whose mac address you entered in netgear(i.e.your pc) & after login from that device net access will be available on your smartphone/all connected devices without having to login again from phone/other device.


----------



## srini (May 30, 2014)

Dear [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
 Thanks a lot for all your help. Its still not working without login in other wifi enabled devices. 
In short, as per your advice, I did the following:
Disabled DHCP server, net is working in my current desktop after login to the broadband service provider. (Thanks a lot for this help)
Then, I reset the modem, entered into my netgear page, changed the drop box to "Use this computer's Mac address), and disabled DHCP again.
Tried logging in from my smartphone, Net not working 

Seems like, I have to buy cable modem only 

Thanks and wish you all the best


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2014)

why reset modem?anyway after changing mac address you have to apply settings & then restart the modem for new settings to take effect.even in cable/simple router you have to do the same thing so if you can't make it work in modem you most likely won't be able to make it work in cable router too.


----------



## srini (May 31, 2014)

Dear  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] 
I tried :
1) logging into 192.168.0.1 from my desktop, selected router does not require login
2) use computer's MAC address,  and visited portal.acttv.in and logged in._ Net working fine in Computer_!!
3) Tried browsing from my samsung mobile, _Dint work._, 

I also tried:
1) Logging into 192.168.0.1 from my mobile device.
2) Set the Mac address to my Desktop computer's MAC Address.
3) Logged into portal.acttv.in from my Desktop , (Net working fine in Desktop), But still does not work in my Mobile.

Surprisingly, when i loginto portal.acttv.in from my mobile device, net works in mobile, but gets disconnected in my desktoop computer.

Am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

after selecting computer's mac address in netgear did you restarted the modem,if not then do it before logging in from computer & trying browsing in smartphone.


----------



## srini (Jun 4, 2014)

Dear Whitestar_999,
It still does not work. When i login from the Mobile, Net disconnects in the desktop . The problem is: I am unable to enter my login details in the the 192.168.0.1, So, When I disable DHCP, Enable Use Computer's mac address, and restart my modem, The browser automatically redirects to: portal.acttv.in. When I login from this site, I am able to browse the internet from Desktop. But Again, On Mobile , It does not work.

I also , tried logging in from my Mobile, Chose, Use this Mac Address and Entered my Desktop's Mac Address.  Still working in none device only.

I am really grateful for your help. 

Seems like, I need to buy the new modem only  

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

what do you mean by unable to enter login details in 192.168.0.1?


----------



## srini (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],
Since I choose, My connection Does not require a login, It gets hidden.
Then I select, Enter the mac details , Where in the text box, I enter My computer's Mac Details.,
Then Disable DHCP.
When I restart the modem, I directly get redirected to: portal.acttv.in, when i type: 192.168.0.1 . Here I enter my login details and can Browse. But net does not work in my Mobile device .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

try connection require login option & then enter your act login details.also don't type 192.168.0.1 but directly type portal.acttv.in in another browser(not the one you use currently).


----------



## srini (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
Thanks a lot for your help. I tried that too, But still can connect only from one device . Think i need to purchase a new modem only 

Thanks a lot for your help


----------

